# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  TABLAS DE COLORES PARA UVAS ROJAS Y VERDES

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, ya empieza la campaña de uva de mesa en el Perú y tenemos para ofrecer juegos completos de tablas de color para uvas rojas (RG1-RG4) y verdes (TS1-TS4) para los que necesiten.   *Precio: US$6.00 + IGV* 
¡Envíos a nivel nacional!  :Wink:   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe  banner-tablas rojas.jpg banner-tablas verdes.jpgTemas similares: Curso Intensivo de Uvas de Mesa para Exportación (24,25 y 26 de Octubre) Cultivo de uvas de mesa red globe y otras para exportación FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Artículo: BID otorga al Perú préstamos "verdes" por US$ 50 millones para preservar el medio ambiente Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion

----------

